# mk677 oral



## squatster (Apr 21, 2019)

Does any one make/ sell  mk677 in tablet form or capsules any more?
I do so much better on them then the liquid form.
Arms- what do you guys like better?


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 22, 2019)

Is Mike Arnold still making his tabs?


----------



## squatster (Apr 22, 2019)

That would be nice
Some one centry me a link to him and all I saw was liquids


----------



## zacharykane (Apr 23, 2019)

I believe he has both a liquid and capsule version. Liquid on the research chem site and caps on the supplement site. I've been using the caps for awhile now, I'm a fan



Concreteguy said:


> Is Mike Arnold still making his tabs?


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Apr 24, 2019)

squatster said:


> Does any one make/ sell  mk677 in tablet form or capsules any more?
> I do so much better on them then the liquid form.
> Arms- what do you guys like better?



we'v got'em brother ..10mg/pressed tabs in blister packs

..very hot product w/ great feedback :headbang:


----------



## grizz (Apr 25, 2019)

squatster said:


> Does any one make/ sell  mk677 in tablet form or capsules any more?
> I do so much better on them then the liquid form.
> Arms- what do you guys like better?



What seems to be different with the tabs vs the liquid? I know I personally have had some weird gut issues with liquids, but I don't exactly have an iron stomach.


----------



## squatster (Apr 26, 2019)

grizz said:


> What seems to be different with the tabs vs the liquid? I know I personally have had some weird gut issues with liquids, but I don't exactly have an iron stomach.


With the liquid- form the taste gets to me after a while and I start to skip


----------



## grizz (Apr 26, 2019)

squatster said:


> With the liquid- form the taste gets to me after a while and I start to skip



Ah yeah, I can see that. Tastes like... well. Yeah, not something I enjoy.


----------



## Werfewgrt (Apr 26, 2019)

&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Werfewgrt (Apr 26, 2019)

Werfewgrt said:


> ��



Mike's caps have other compounds such as  melatonin in it


----------



## jdup2019 (Apr 28, 2019)

squatster said:


> Does any one make/ sell  mk677 in tablet form or capsules any more?
> I do so much better on them then the liquid form.
> Arms- what do you guys like better?



i prefer caps too.  you never know what your really dosing the liquid at.


----------



## ASHOP (May 1, 2019)

Concreteguy said:


> Is Mike Arnold still making his tabs?



I've used it myself, very high quality product. One of the best MK677 products I've had the pleasure to try.


----------



## Victory (May 8, 2019)

I have seen a few sponsors carrying it.


----------



## odin (May 14, 2019)

Who did you end up going with?


----------



## squatster (May 15, 2019)

Nothing yet
I can't wait- I love my mk677


----------



## striffe (Jun 18, 2019)

squatster said:


> Nothing yet
> I can't wait- I love my mk677



Did you just go with liquid in the end? Either is fine for me. Some of the liquids taste horrible but it's only a small amount. I like liquids as you can dose it exactly and I prefer lower doses.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 20, 2019)

striffe said:


> Did you just go with liquid in the end? Either is fine for me. Some of the liquids taste horrible but it's only a small amount. I like liquids as you can dose it exactly and I prefer lower doses.



Get some empty gel caps, fill, swallow, zero taste!


----------



## w8tlifterty (Jun 25, 2019)

anyone else get massive headaches for MK?

Last I tried was superior research (rip) 5-6 years ago and couldn't bare the headaches?


----------



## squatster (Jun 26, 2019)

w8tlifterty said:


> anyone else get massive headaches for MK?
> 
> Last I tried was superior research (rip) 5-6 years ago and couldn't bare the headaches?


How much are you taken?
May have even been the solution


----------



## Dogslime (Jun 26, 2019)

I been taking Nutroheal which is 25mg Mk +250mcg bpc157


----------



## squatster (Jun 26, 2019)

Dogslime said:


> I been taking Nutroheal which is 25mg Mk +250mcg bpc157


How do you like iyer?
What's it doing for you?
Sorry for my ignorance- is it oral or injectable?
How do you feel from it?


----------



## Dogslime (Jun 26, 2019)

squatster said:


> How do you like iyer?
> What's it doing for you?
> Sorry for my ignorance- is it oral or injectable?
> How do you feel from it?



Oral and works great. Guess it feels the same as any MK product but with better recovery as the BPC mixed in offers extra healing benefits... Looking into studies on BPC 157 it is effective oral and even enhances GH (at least as far as tendons not sure if it has been proven to enhance more with GH but seems kinda likely that it might)


----------



## squatster (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm going to start Mike Arnolds somatozine.
I ordered 3 bottles
Going to start ot at 1 capsule pr day and go up to 2 capsules max.
I love mk677- very excited about capsules. Can't stand the liquid- that taste


----------



## squatster (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm going to start Mike Arnolds somatozine.
I ordered 3 bottles
Going to start ot at 1 capsule pr day and go up to 2 capsules max.
I love mk677- very excited about capsules. Can't stand the liquid- that taste


----------



## Alen.ST (Jul 23, 2019)

Our STG can supply sarms pills if guys need them. lol


----------



## M4jeste (Sep 14, 2019)

What is the best time to use mk677?


----------

